# Solved: My mac book wont connect to the wireless router



## walterdc (Jan 24, 2009)

My mackbook pro will not connect to my router in my home but everyone else that comes over their laptops connect but they do not have macs so if you guys could help me that would be great thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have this marked as solved - is it all OK now ?


----------

